# Bought my first Ebike



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

It took some complicating but I pulled the trigger and bought a Niner WFO E9 as my first ebike. Why, because 20+ years working for Uncle Sam in the Amry Infantry and two recent knee surgeries just made sense....lol.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice!!!

Congrats on the new bike and thank you for your time in service. Let us know how she rides once you get a few miles on her.


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

MX9799 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Congrats on the new bike and thank you for your time in service. Let us know how she rides once you get a few miles on her.


Thank you for the support. I did the same 13 mile loop that I usually ride on my analog bike that's also 180mm travel built, all I can say is I felt like I could do four more laps...lol and my knees made no complaint. I'm supper impressed on how this bike handled and how it climbs, I'll be riding it on steep technical trail this weekend so more to follow...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad you’re enjoying your new bike, also thank you for your service! There is a learning kerf for sure with ebikes, but the ride is soo fun!


----------

